# vertex diatom filter



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

I am planning to get one. Please tell me how it works with detail infomation.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Theres really no need for one unless you have trouble doing regular maintenence.
They should only be ran when you have to polish the water.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

If your having trouble with diatoms then you should invest in a ro system or some phos-zrob:
Ro System








Phos-zorb


----------

